# download link REW



## dwayne1618 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello,

Cwill i be getting a link to my E Mail to download the REW software


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

dwayne1618 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Cwill i be getting a link to my E Mail to download the REW software


After having registered you should be able to access the downloads page:
http://www.roomeqwizard.com/#downloads

Ciao, Flavio


----------

